# DIY Arrow Rack,36 arrow w/Diamond logo



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

I made this in about 3 hours from start to sitting in my room. All it consists of is a 20 inch piece of 1" dowel and 2 (5"x10") Boards made of countertop material. Its really simple but its a LOT of drilling. Kinda took this idea from *Hoyt1010*. Hope you like it:wink:


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice job indeed! The stain works well & the diamond insert is nice touch. Having an arrow holder is handy. Nice work!

I like yours better than mine.


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ancient Archer said:


> Nice job indeed! The stain works well & the diamond insert is nice touch. Having an arrow holder is handy. Nice work!
> 
> I like yours better than mine.


Its not even a stain its a glossy wood colored spray paint. But THank you


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

that is real sweet. i see one in my future real soon. looks alot better than the cheapie belt quivers that i have hanging off my bow racks now with my arrows in them!


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

catfishmafia76 said:


> that is real sweet. i see one in my future real soon. looks alot better than the cheapie belt quivers that i have hanging off my bow racks now with my arrows in them!


Hahaha, thats how my set up was before hand , hangin on my bow rack or below my bow rack on the ground was my quiver full of arrows just waiting to be stepped on:wink:


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

wow turned out really nice.. i'm def going have to stain mine or put something on it after seeing yours.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

This is what mine looks like. It holds 59 arrows. I chamfered the holes in the bottom plate to make it easier to "find the hole" with the arrows. You can see the influence my daughter had on it


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ancient Archer said:


> This is what mine looks like. It holds 59 arrows. I chamfered the holes in the bottom plate to make it easier to "find the hole" with the arrows. You can see the influence my daughter had on it


Haha, thats awsome. I wish I wold have made mine just a wii bit bigger. Yours looks very professional :wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow both of those look amazing!!!


----------

